# Deca and shoulder rotator cuff surgery



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all

Can anyone advise me..

I heard that the use of Deca steriods could help me with my shoulder problem.. I had surgery because of a chunk of my ball joint was smashed out in an accident and the muscle and tendon was re-connected and ball joint re-built from pelvic bone, im left with an arm that dangles at my side with a fair bit of pain.

I heard that Deca can help strengthen and re-build the injury

Can anyone direct me to where i can buy this Deca injection steroid?

Also i hear that i should use some kind of Testostarone along with it, because as a side effect can cause loss of sex drive and my girlfriend will not be happy about that 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated:beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...first you are not allowed to ask for a source...second did you have any rehab after the surgery..?


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh sorry but it is for medical reasons i just thought it would be acceptable.. Yes i did have rehab but i used the arm too soon at work and now im left basically disabled and nothing can really be done for me, not even a second surgical procedure as there is really nothing wrong with the shoulder apart from it hurts and i cant use it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a similiar injury...Look for a product called the shoulder horn...You need to strengthen the shoulder muscle in order to regain use of that arm...See you GP and find out what they can recommend for the pain but I have controlled mine through the use of marijuana...The shoulder is one of the most complex joints in your body with over 20 muscles that are necessary for it to work properly...Two rules of thumb...pain is pain and should never be pushed through with the shoulder...start light and take small steps...Hope this helps...


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

I have tried the GP a few times, he wont give me anything for it and the surgeon said theres really nothing wrong its all intact and i really just need to do the exercise it (which i do and it hurts real bad) As for the weed i tried that and it done nothing

at all apart from give me phycosis which was not nice lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

no one said it was gonna be easy...


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

i hear that Deca Durabolin and Sustanon are the meds i need.... any suggestions anyone?


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

guess what guys  i got what i was looking for.. the juice.. wanted Deca but got "Testonate 300" and "Tri-sus 250"

Im now on the dark side moohahaha.. man my bum hurts where i injected.

Serious question.. ive got a little bit fat over the last year or so coz of the shoulder injury, can anyone advise me on (1:working out .. (2: diet .. (3: any other chemicals i need?

thnx peeps

btw i got the "Pro Chem Labs" stuff so


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol that was quick  think you should of learnt how to work and diet before taking gear tho...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you serious?? you've jumped straight onto Testonate 300 and Tri-sus 250 without any thought of the side affects, diet, training regime or anything? and this is meant to be some sort of rehabilitation??


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

well i used to a few years back but never really serious and now i wana go all out, really kinda wondered about all you pro's and what kind of routines you all do food and workout wise


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

Goose said:


> Are you serious?? you've jumped straight onto Testonate 300 and Tri-sus 250 without any thought of the side affects, diet, training regime or anything? and this is meant to be some sort of rehabilitation??


Oh.. s**t, now you got me worried, i was told its all cool just dont sit about - get up and train lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im confused lol. is this for rehabilitation or to get big? what your diet and training look like? how long you trained consistently and diet consistently before taking gear?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

this is a joke right :confused1:


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> this is a joke right :confused1:


nope


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

oh dear.. i didnt realise i had to train BEFORE hand, erm.. help?! lol

oh, but i have been smashing concrete and digging for the last 2 weeks.. does this count lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this is obviously a wind up. good luck


----------



## OneArmBandit (Apr 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> this is obviously a wind up. good luck


its not a joke, im not that bord lol.. im serious and u lot are frightening me now, cant i just get down the gym? will i get fat if i dont?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

just take a **** load of gear smash some concrete eat loads of bacon cobs and you should look awsome m8 :thumb:


----------

